# Like my facebook page and receive double happiness



## barry richardson (Jan 20, 2015)

The Lady who runs a little gallery I put stuff in has been on my case to open a facebook page for my work. I have resisted for quite a while, but started thinking it might just be easier to manage a facebook page than a website. So I did it, (but now it's my idea, not hers' )check it out and like if you like, comments welcome.... happy to "friend" you as well. I'm not sure, but I don't think you need a facebook account to view it. I've posted lots of stuff in the gallery with more to come. I added the address to my signature line.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 20, 2015)

Done.
Guess I should learn to Facebook like 99% of the rest of the world (always knew I was a 1%er). 
Gonna have to wait till one of the kids comes to visit and splains it to me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 20, 2015)

Tom Smart said:


> Done.
> Guess I should learn to Facebook like 99% of the rest of the world (always knew I was a 1%er).
> Gonna have to wait till one of the kids comes to visit and splains it to me.


I've had a personal page for a while, not real active on it, but it is a great way to keep in touch or find friends and relatives, I can't even count how many people from way-back I've got in touch with, and cousins, neices, nephews, etc.... who normally I would be out of touch with...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 20, 2015)

Liked it- Beautiful stuff Barry- nice seeing your work in one spot.!!!


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 20, 2015)

The personal side of FB I only use for relatives and close friends. The business page does get seen and some traffic but not sure if it really translates into income. If you do have a regular web page I'd hesitate some before discontinuing it as the FB reach isn't all that huge unless you pay them money and a few white papers that have been done are still questioning the value of paying FB for promotion vs. a regular site with search optimization.

And yes, I did "Like" your page :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 20, 2015)

I liked it and now I'm waiting on happy.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 20, 2015)

I'll like it on one condition, the happy part is sending some of that diw in your profile pic haha.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2015)

@Kenbo I tried to figure out how to like Barry's page but couldn't.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 20, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I liked it and now I'm waiting on happy.





Gixxerjoe04 said:


> I'll like it on one condition, the happy part is sending some of that diw in your profile pic haha.



Me too ... I mean, me three


----------



## TMAC (Jan 20, 2015)

I liked your page. Man that is some unbelievable stuff you have on your page. Real talent.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 20, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> The personal side of FB I only use for relatives and close friends. The business page does get seen and some traffic but not sure if it really translates into income. If you do have a regular web page I'd hesitate some before discontinuing it as the FB reach isn't all that huge unless you pay them money and a few white papers that have been done are still questioning the value of paying FB for promotion vs. a regular site with search optimization.
> 
> And yes, I did "Like" your page :)


Yea I wonder myself, My ever suspicious mind thinks it's a scheme by facebook to encourage you to get likes, thus drive more activity, so they can charge more for their advertising. But I'm not really looking to sell on line, just a place to refer people to for examples of my work, and to show off

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SENC (Jan 20, 2015)

Done


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 20, 2015)

Done...hppy happy joy joy!!


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 23, 2015)

Kevin said:


> @Kenbo I tried to figure out how to like Barry's page but couldn't.




Done. Sorry about the delay. I haven't been on much these days.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 23, 2015)

Kenbo said:


> Done. Sorry about the delay. I haven't been on much these days.



No apologies necessary. I just left if for you like an unwanted gift. Sort of like a tire for xmas . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## frankp (Jan 24, 2015)

Not big on Facebook but I'll give you double happiness anyway. This is double happiness... a traditional Chinese Wedding symbol:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 24, 2015)

frankp said:


> Not big on Facebook but I'll give you double happiness anyway. This is double happiness... a traditional Chinese Wedding symbol:
> 
> View attachment 69777



 Actually the characters are just a 'tad' wrong.


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 24, 2015)

frankp said:


> Not big on Facebook but I'll give you double happiness anyway. This is double happiness... a traditional Chinese Wedding symbol:
> 
> View attachment 69777


You musta liked me, or you wouldn't possess that....


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 24, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Actually the characters are just a 'tad' wrong.



I dunno, they look like the same characters to me -- one in "type" format, the other in brush calligraphy ...


----------



## Kevin (Jan 24, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> I dunno, they look like the same characters to me -- one in "type" format, the other in brush calligraphy ...



That's only because your mind is limited by 'western' experiences. Someone that has lived in Asia for any length of time would laugh at that comparison.


----------



## Final Strut (Jan 24, 2015)

Done.


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 24, 2015)

Kevin said:


> That's only because your mind is limited by 'western' experiences. Someone that has lived in Asia for any length of time would laugh at that comparison.


Fair enough. There are lots of representations of the character, though ... link


----------



## Kevin (Jan 24, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> Fair enough. There are lots of representations of the character, though ... link



Like I said . . . . .


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jan 25, 2015)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> I'll like it on one condition, the happy part is sending some of that diw in your profile pic haha.



What's DIW?


----------



## frankp (Jan 26, 2015)

No, Kevin, they are most definitely the same character. One is, in fact, a typeset character for printing in newspapers (or other mass media) and the other is a more accurate brush-stroke depiction of what the character actually looks like. Both are "stylistic" forms. 

That said, both are generally recognized by anyone familiar with Chinese culture, be it mainland China, Macau, Hong Kong, or even Taiwan.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Molokai (Jan 27, 2015)

Liked
i am waiting and nothing is happening, where is that double happiness ?
Does it take longer to arrive from Arizona ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

